# Pushy Hills Vender at Petsmart



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

Hmmmmm.... I would NOT like that at all. I'm pretty stubborn when it comes to high pressure sales. Even IF something (pet food, a vehicle, clothing) is hands down better I need to make the decision on my own. I can understand having a vendor there to describe the virtues of a product - but I will 'push back' by walking away and intentionally NOT buying the product due to their obnoxious tactics. I would have also complained to the stores manager about it being a bit harassing..... But, I know I have extremely low tolerance for such antics. The quickest way to get me to NOT do something is to pester me. 

Oh and.... :alberteinstein: Who do they think they are? How is it ever right to annoy the person with the check book?


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm the same, if I get high pressure salespeople pestering me I don't buy it out of principle...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My local PetCo has a Blue Buffalo rep that is annoying, too. At least Blue Buffalo is a good food! LOL


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

How annoying. Science Diet is crap. It doesn't have any meat!!!! Dogs are carnivores! Argggg. I think you should return it and complain to the manager.

two informative sites:


The Dog Food Project - How does your Dog Food Brand compare?


Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, for starters, I am sure the sales person is on commission, so his goal is to SELL FOOD not provide nutritional advice. That said, sometimes you just need to say, thank you for your information and perhaps next time you will try their food. (Sometimes easier than getting into an argument.) When you check out you might ask for the manager and let them know you did not appreciate strong arm tactics from the pet food rep.

Price does not always indicate value/nutrition, etc. Some foods (commercial brands) do lots of advertising, etc., but they are huge conglomerates so they can keep prices low. Some foods are made with very poor quality (or no quality) ingredients and stuffed with fillers that are more harmful than nutritious to your pets. Many of of the independent manufacturers are more nutrition focused and spend more $$$ on higher quality products. Check out Whole Dog Journal as they rate foods annually (the 2014 just came out) and also Dog Food Advisor for information regarding the quality of the ingredients, etc.

Everyone has their own opinions, preferences, and what works for one pet may not work for another -- one size does not fit all.

The pet industry is $56B (2013 estimate), so obviously lots of competition out there.

Do your research and feel comfortable with your purchase based upon your budget and what is best for the pup. Good luck.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

These videos offer good food for thought.:eating:
The Best and Worst Foods for Your Pet - YouTube
The Quality of Pet Food Ingredients (Part 1 of 2) - YouTube
The Quality of Pet Food Ingredients (Part 2 of 2) - YouTube


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

after many years in the workforce dealing with colleagues, not sales people, my mother came to the conclusion that, "if they have the nerve to ask, i have the nerve to say no." sometimes you just have to speak up rather than let yourself be bullied.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Before I found this forum I was feeding my first poodle science diet. Then after joining and reading it made me go look at my bag of science diet. The number 1 ingredient is corn, which has no good value except to make them Feel full. Then I realized that it contains by products which can be anything that's not suitable for human consumption like possibly feathers and toe nails. I immediately switched his food. He was a picky one so I ended up throwing out bags and bags of high quality kibbles till I found Acana that both my tpoos love.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

I have had a bad experience with both the Royal Canin and the Science Diet reps. Both try to defend their corn product... and when I tell them I disagree and start to walk away they actually will argue. Very rude salespeople in my experience. Our Blue Buffalo and Nature's Variety reps are very friendly though.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I would have called Petsmart's management and ALSO

whatever brand he was selling's -------corporate office! ----------

For sure!
File a formal complaint! He basically forced you to buy something you are not interested in and won't even use! (Been there done that) 

I'm so sorry you went through such an uncomfortable situation! 
---

This website helped me make a choice when choosing a 5-star dog food, In my personal opinion it's a good place to start.

www.dogfoodadvisor.com

Again sorry to hear about it! But a complaint might help stop this madness! Specially for dog-owners that are not really educated on the matter that will believe him, since he was SO pushy!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I would take the food back to the store and ask to speak to the Manager. I would tell him what happened and ask for a refund. If that doesn't work send a letter to Corporate .

Good luck...my way of dealing with pushy people is to say No Thank You and walk away.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I agree bring back the bag and let them know you felt pressured to buy. Next time be blunt and tell salesmen you find the hard sale a turn off. That is a poor quality food.


----------

